# A se vedea data imprimată pe (închiderea sigiliu)



## linglab

Hi everybody,

could you confirm me that the translation "a se vedea data imprimată pe închiderea sigiliu" after "A se consuma de preferință înainte de" is correct? 
The best before date is written on a metallic clip wrapping a plastic bag.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## farscape

Doesn't sound quite right, neither the first sentence nor the combination of the two. What's the original text you're trying to translate in Romanian?

f.


----------



## linglab

farscape said:


> Doesn't sound quite right, neither the first sentence nor the combination of the two. What's the original text you're trying to translate in Romanian?
> 
> f.



The original text is :

Best before: see the date on the seal (that one used for example to close plastig bag, like this below). Thank you


----------



## arcticm

As far as I can tell, there's nothing wrong with your two sentences. "A se consuma de preferinţă înainte de " is definitely the conventional translation for "best before" in Romanian (to make sure , I just checked on half a dozen products in my cupboard ). Concerning the other sentence, a shorter variant of "a se vedea data" (see date) is "vezi data" ( both are correct and a matter of choice).


----------



## linglab

Thank you arcticm!


----------



## farscape

arcticm said:


> As far as I can tell, there's nothing wrong with your two sentences. "A se consuma de preferinţă înainte de " is definitely the conventional translation for "best before" in Romanian (to make sure , I just checked on half a dozen products in my cupboard )..




No need to check another half dozen to see that "a se vedea data imprimată pe închiderea sigiliu" - (best before seal closing) is wrong which ever way you look at it 
A correct translation would be "a se vedea data imprimată pe sigiliul de închidere" which also reflects what one would use in Romanian. The last part, de închidere, is not really necessary.

For "Best before (date)" I'd use "Valabil până la (data de)" or the more winded and... weird but getting much use form that you indicate, "A se consuma de preferință înainte de:" followed by "a se vedea data imprimată pe sigiliul de închidere" or just plain and simple "vezi data de pe sigiliu"

Later,
f.


----------



## arcticm

We can argue for the sake of arguing, but my box of cereal, my bag of pasta, my tiny cinnamon jar and my canned beans all have the inscription "a se consuma de preferinta inainte de", which should really be a compelling enough argument that this is indeed the convention for "best before". There's a nuance between "best before" and a strict expiration date. My milk expires in a week (adică expiră pe 13 sau e _valabil până la data de_ 13) so I'd better not drink from it on the 14th, but if my cinnamon or pasta is "best before" the 14th, I won't barf if i use it on the 14th.
http://www.eatbydate.com/best-before-date-definition/
The “Best Before Date” is, according to the manufacturer, the last date by which a products flavor or quality is best, the optimal time of its shelf life for quality. As noted above, the product may still be enjoyed after the “best before date.”

As for the "închiderea sigiliu" it might indeed be better to leave the first word out and just leave "sigiliu" (seal); your suggestion "sigiliu de închidere" is tautological and I, for one, have never encountered it. "Sigiliu" plain and simple is better than either "inchiderea sigiliu" or "sigiliu de inchidere".


----------



## farscape

Let's recap what was asked by OP:



linglab said:


> ...could you confirm me that the translation "a se vedea data imprimată pe închiderea sigiliu" after "A se consuma de preferință înainte de" is correct?
> The best before date is written on a metallic clip wrapping a plastic bag...



"A se consuma de preferință înainte de" followed by "a se vedea data imprimată pe închiderea sigiliu" is not proper Romanian, no matter how many times or where is being used. For consistency here is an English translation: To be used preferably before + to see the date imprinted on the sealing close.

A better way of conveying the intended message would be:

A se consuma de preferință înainte de + vezi/verifică data de pe sigiliu(l clemei de închidere) [to be used preferably before + see/check the date on the (wrap around band) seal] 

f.


----------



## nyd

I think that for such a phrase, usage is a lot more important than consistency with the Romanian Academy rules. "A se consuma de preferință înainte de" is definitely the convention (and I insist on this word) for "best before". As for the second part I think that the convention is "vezi data de pe sigiliu". If you combine these two, you get "A se consuma de preferință înainte de vezi data de pe sigiliu"="Best before see date on the seal", which is not grammatically correct, but it is what you should use if you want to do it as everyone on the market does.


----------

